# Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Erste Bilder und Details zu Amazon-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Erste Bilder und Details zu Amazon-Serie*

					Amazon hat die ersten Bilder und weitere Details zur kommenden Serie Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht veröffentlicht.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Erste Bilder und Details zu Amazon-Serie*


----------



## Inras (11. Februar 2022)

Also doch Numenor. Sehr cool. Eigentlich genau das was ich mir erhofft hatte. Ich hoffe nur die halten sich möglichst nahe an die Erzählung aus dem Silmarilion.


----------



## VeriteGolem (11. Februar 2022)

Numenor und Hobbits.....is klar Jeff. Da machts dann auch keinen Unterschied wie man die anmalt. Ist eh kompletter Bullshit und vom Autor vor 50 Jahren ausgeschlossen.


----------



## RyzA (11. Februar 2022)

PCGH Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuell versteigert Zaentz die Rechte an Werken von J.R.R. Tolkien. Es ist unklar, ob sich Amazon diese Lizenzrechte sichern wird. *Zwar besitzt das Unternehmen seit 2017 die Rechte für die TV-Serie, aber diese Rechte gelten nur für eine Serie, die nicht länger als acht Episoden sein darf. *Alles, was darüber hinaus geht und etwa Filme, Videospiele, Merchandising umfasst, liegt derzeit bei Zaentz. Der Amazon-Gründer Jeff Bezos soll ein großer Fan von Tolkiens Werken sein, sodass alleine für die erste Staffel rund 462 Millionen Dollar Budget ausgegeben wurden.


Die Serie wird doch nicht nur acht Episoden pro Staffel haben? Oder?


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Februar 2022)

VeriteGolem schrieb:


> Numenor und Hobbits.....is klar Jeff. Da machts dann auch keinen Unterschied wie man die anmalt. Ist eh kompletter Bullshit und vom Autor vor 50 Jahren ausgeschlossen.


Da scheint sich schlimmes anzubahnen. Selbst wenn man nichts von der Serie erwartet, scheinen die Macher auf einem guten Weg zu sein doch mit ihren Anpassungen für lange Gesichter bei denen, die die Tolkiens Werke genauer kennen, zu sorgen.
Warum können die keine eigene Welt erschaffen, in der sie politsche Korrektheit über alles stellen können?


----------

